# ASUS z77 Start up splash screen



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have an ssd installed on my pc with my os on it (win7), I was under the impression that this would drastically improve the boot times, but the mobo splash screen appears for at least 10 seconds, then is replaced by a bios screen stating the different drives I have in sata 3.0 ports, then cuts to another splash screen f

Any idea on how to disable some of this information, as at the moment, my old dual core laptop boots faster than this machine?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 23, 2012)

All that is disabled from the BIOS. 

You can disable the spalsh screen (which shouldnt be holding anything up as its just a curtain essentially), extra controllers you are not using such as an extra NIC or USB or HDD controllers.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2012)

The bios itself could just be slow to load some things. Make sure you have things disabled you don't need/use such as floppy drives, serial ports, etc. You can also try using different USB ports as sometimes those are slow to initialize.


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> All that is disabled from the BIOS.
> 
> You can disable the spalsh screen (which shouldnt be holding anything up as its just a curtain essentially), extra controllers you are not using such as an extra NIC or USB or HDD controllers.



Thanks, but I cannot see any option for disabling this info, the only similar option is for "full screen logo" enable or disable, tried disabling it, the splash screen is gone, but is replaced by a black screen for the same amount of time????


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

There are a few option in the UEFI Bios

Bios Screen delay 1-10secs, Fast Boot option or normal, It give you option to do a minimal seek on hardware, 2-3 others aswell

Make sure you dont have any of those options set to max or have lan Rom on unless you need it.

If I have my bios on Default for start up I'm lucky to see the Splash screen at all for 1sec. have to be super fast on the del key if i want to get into it thats why those option come in handy if your tinkering with your hardware.  

Look at your manual for reference or download it from Asus website

Page 3-37 (101 of 178) from the E-Manual


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> There are a few option in the UEFI Bios
> 
> Bios Screen delay 1-10secs, Fast Boot option or normal, It give you option to do a minimal seek on hardware, 2-3 others aswell
> 
> ...



Sorry, but bios screen delay does not come up in my manual or on screen, there is an option for post report but this did nothing, cannot see a " seek on hardware" have tried them all and none of them work, I am running the factory bios, have you upgraded.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm running 1504. 

I've been up dating them since I got the board running and they all have the same options.


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> I'm running 1504.
> 
> I've been up dating them since I got the board running and they all have the same options.



Well the one you mention dont even appear in the manual, unless you are wording them differently..........


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you in advance mode ?

If your in Advance mode, You have 6 big tabs up top. Click the BOOT one.  Those are your options.

Unless you changed something else from the default settings thats it.

The screen will slighlty differ from the e-manual depending on your bootable devices but thats just priotizing devices and overrides

DEL - Gets you into UEFI bios
F7 - Gets you into Advance Mode
BOOT Tab - Boot Options


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Here are the options I have, please tell me if im being dumb 

Boot numlock state       on
Full screen logo            Enabled
Wait for F1 if error        Enabled
Option ROM Message     Force Bios
Setup Mode                 EZ mode
UEFI/Legacy boot         Enable both
PCI Rom Priority            Legacy Rom

Then there are some options for boot priorities


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2012)

If you have third party (Marvell, AsMedia, etc) SATA3 ports that you are not using disable them in the BIOS. Having these on can lengthen your boot times.


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> If you have third party (Marvell, AsMedia, etc) SATA3 ports that you are not using disable them in the BIOS. Having these on can lengthen your boot times.



Again, cant find an option for that!


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

Settings look good.

You dont have these ?

-Post Delay Time = 0-10sec

-Fast Boot = Enable/Disable

-Next boot after AC Power Loss = Normal/Fast boot
*This one wont effect speeds


Aside from missing those the only thing that might delay your boot start up is what theonedub said.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2012)

Have you looked in the manual? Its laid out with pictures which would probably help you.  

Enter BIOS/UEFI (Default launches to EZ Mode)-> Click Exit in the top right-> Select Advanced Mode and Advance Menu-> Select OnBoard Device Configuration-> Disable anything that is labeled AsMedia Storage Controller. 

That should get rid of at least one of the extra screens you see when the PC boots. The ASUS board I had before would essentially double boot with the AsMedia controllers active- what a waste.


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Settings look good.
> 
> You dont have these ?
> 
> ...



Dont have either of those  

EDIT post delay comes up after I disable full screen logo, but seems to do nothing


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

Factory bios ?

Try a newer one they all have been improving stability.

It shouldnt take you longer then 2secs to get out of the MB screen.  I have my delay on 5sec (false advertising or a darn fast clock) and Normal boot enabled. It takes 2secs to start loading windows.


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 23, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Factory bios ?
> 
> Try a newer one they all have been improving stability.
> 
> It shouldnt take you longer then 2secs to get out of the MB screen.  I have my delay on 5sec (false advertising or a darn fast clock) and Normal boot enabled. It takes 2secs to start loading windows.



Yes, will be trying that........ tomorrow, going to watch the second half of liverpool game, will update you on my progress.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 23, 2012)

You mentioned you had a seperate BIOS screen for Hardrives

Try just using the Intel controller SATA ports [BROWN] & [BLACK] if your not already. I dont use the Asmedia controller [GREY].


----------



## barlowLAD (Aug 24, 2012)

Gulp!

Just updated to 1403......... now it boots but no signal to the monitor!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

